# Dear chaos gods i need your help (WoC RANT)



## sini (Nov 5, 2010)

after losing with my WoC again i have to Rant a litle :ireful2:
im realy starting wonder if its worth playing WoC becuse all the have is horrible overpriced units that either look awsome on paper then fail or they do their part and are awsome until the enemy throws something at them
that is worth Half their pts but is still superior in every way 
and what is with the fact that every thing nice for WoC has a huge downside .....archanon ....he is the ever chosen, the bringer of the end of the world, but if he rolls 1 He chops his own leg of!!!!!
i wonder if he is just a realy bad practical joke from the lord of change..." _hhmmmm i make the worst guy i can find the everchosen, he then chops his own head of and the enemy die from laughter....sounds like a plan " _

how are you playing WOC? 
is there any good lists you can recomend? 
getting rather bored and annoyed with losing every time
I fell that im starting to dislike WoC more and more ...soo far the only unit i have seen perform well enouch to make me consider using it again is the chariot...........until i saw my m8s DE chariot and the cost for it 100 Pts ...while chaos chariot is 120 and im not seeing anything worth thouse Extra 20 pts on it.
i Really like the look of the army and how it playes ....but ....now i have a six month losing streak ...and frankly its getting rather boring!!!!


Soo Dear Chaos Gods if you want me to continue Favoring you grant me a sign give my enemys a paper cut.... or something .... becuse if things dont change soon ... im gonna go to the store and get the most OP army i can find ........ im getting Fricking tyerd of losing



sorry for the spelling errors but im frenzy ranting and if i stop i lose my frenzy XD


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Next game take a unit of 30 warriors in a 6*5 formation with the mark of nurgle, halberds, shields and the frenzy banner... you basically have yourself a unit that is going to kill anything it hits in combat and isn't going to die fast to most shooting.
If you are then feeling really nasty just add a Lv4 Tzeentch sorcerer with magic resistance 2-3 (and othe equipment) to the unit.... then you'll have a decent save against magic as well.
... and throw in a hellcannon just for laughs (and a very solid back up unit).

If you are finding things difficult with WoC I would generally advise going back to basics: more and more warriors, less of everything else. Dragon ogres, ogres, trolls, chosen, characters and marauders might have their roles but can be used poorly or can misbalance a list.... lots of warriors just marching forward is incredibly hard to deal with... especially for anyone who isn't an experienced general.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Unfortunately your rant ends up a tad pointless since there is little concrete anyone can do for you when you don't provide any information. How does your army look like, what do you typically face and what causes you to lose most of the time?

However, if you post your list in the army list section, with some information about your meta and playstyle, I and a lot others on this forum, would not only be able, but also happy to provide you with some help.


----------



## sini (Nov 5, 2010)

sorry for that .........was in shock ......watched a CW phalnax, giant and a hellcannon being crushed in a single turn........:shok: .... got obliterated on turn 3 in 2.5k battle


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

No need to apologise. 

And wow, something must have gone awfully wrong for that to happen.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Want to win with Chaos Warriors?

Err...

Just a more and more big units (30+) of warriors with the layout mentioned in post #2 from T/S.
Hell cannons behind that.
With the odd Tzneetch sorceror dotted about the line.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

sini said:


> im realy starting wonder if its worth playing WoC becuse all the have is horrible overpriced units that either look awsome on paper then fail or they do their part and are awsome until the enemy throws something at them


*cough* you mean over priced SC *cough*

But to be a bit more helpful, yes most of the SC are overprice (Thorgg and Fug or very good) thus as the other have said warriors with halberds are the way to go, with the back up units depending on the rest of your army. For example a warshine is better then a hell cannon if you run chosen with.....

post in the armylist area people will help you.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't take a Fighty Lord - Sorceror Lords can buff with Fire, and kill with Death, and are nearly equal of standard fighty heroes in combat.

If you DO want a Fighty Lord, sod the fluff that he's Slaaneshy, and go for Sigvald. 7 ASF Attacks at I8 (so typically rerolling to hit with 7 S5 Attacks). He has a 1+ Armour Save and Regeneration (with his ASF and high number of attacks, he's typically attacking before any enemy flaming attacks). His unit has Strider. Subject to Stupidity, with Ld10, Stubborn, and the ubiquitous BSB, that's a non-threat (something silly like 0.3% failure).

Yes, he's expensive - but consider that he has the effects of a 40pt Magic Weapon, a 25pt Magic Item, a 3 35-40pt Magic Items, a 5pt Magic Item (from Dwarven Runes) on top of his normal cost, you're looking at a cheaper character than if you would purchase the items individually - not to mention that it's a collection of items that are normally impossibly to get without multiple characters and a Magic Standard.

Also, Warriors, not chosen. Hellcannons work in Pairs, but rarely single. Giants are "shoot me" targets for cannons, and low Initiative means that they're getting raped on the charge due to huge base size and supporting attacks. Marauders point for point seem better, but get raped by return and damage output is far lower that Warriors whichever upgrade you go for.

Knights are reasonable, but I personally don't like them.

Ogres - should go for Dragon Ogres or Trolls, or just run Ogre Kingdoms if you want an Ogre army. Shouldn't really take them, as a standard unit (24 models+) of Chaos Warriors is taking you into around 400pt territory after upgrades.

Tzeentch Warshrines are the only units I'd suggest really. Warshrines, Warriors, Sorceror with Puppet, BSB with Talisman of Preservation, Mark of Tzeentch, Shield (3+/3++ Saves), and Sigvald is a nice army, IMHO).


----------



## sini (Nov 5, 2010)

*thanks all*

thanks for all the advice's 
working on getting a grudge match against him with a new and improved army list


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

As said above, warriors and hellcannons. And warriors.


----------

